
Programmed Inequality – How Britain Discarded Women Technologists - gullyfur
https://mitpress.mit.edu/books/programmed-inequality
======
Zenst
WAT - seriously I worked in that era with many females in technology -
programmers, admins, system developers, engineers....all fields.

Issue was selling of ICL and other development's, effectively selling of all
the crown jewels.

~~~
pinewurst
Not to ignore the forced nationalizations, thinking that having one "state
champion" would allow competitiveness against IBM. Of course innovation went
to hell given the aggressive minimization of internal (UK market) competition.

~~~
Zenst
Yes the whole Snow White and Seven dwarfs of the big IT companies was one
footnote in history we can not forget.

Something born out in many countries.

